# Suche Ideen für Sonnensegel und ein paar Fragen dazu



## Cheakyboy86 (29. Nov. 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

erstmal hoffe ich, dass ich im richtigen Themenbereich bin, ansonsten einfach verschieben. 

Der Winter hat noch nicht einmal richtig begonnen, schon macht man sich Gedanken was man im nächsten Jahr alles verändern will/muss. Ich würde gerne ein Sonnensegel über meinen Teich spannen. Grund dafür sind die folgenden 2 Gründe. 

1. Schuth vor dem __ Reiher. __ Fischreiher sind bei uns in einem Vogelschutzgebiet in der Nähe, waren auch schon beim Nachbar auf dem Dach und haben meinen Teich beobachtet. Im Moment sind als Übergangslösung Schnüre gespannt, dass sieht aber nicht unbedingt schön aus im Sommer. Teich soll durch das Sonnensegel etwas versteckt werden und ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass ein Fischreiher durch das flatternde Sonnensegel abgeschreckt wird. 
2. Algenreduzierung und Schatten für die Koi, da mein Teich eigentlich ständig in der direkten Sonne liegt. Nur im Spätherbst bis Anfang Frühjahr habe ich Schatten wenn die Sonne tief steht. Ist natürlich nicht optimal, aber bis die Bäume um den Teich etwas größer sind dauert es eben leider noch. 

Mein Teich hat ungefähr 6 x 3,5 Meter, Ovale Form. Ich tendiere zu einem Sonnensegel mit 4 x 3 Meter, so dass ein Großteil vom Teich in 2 Meter Höhe überspannt ist. Auf dem Bild kann man sehen, wie ich es mir in etwa gedacht habe. 
Wird dadurch zuviel vom Teich abgedeckt und ich sollte lieber ein kleineres Sonnensegel wählen? Kois lieben es ja in der Sonne zu treiben, dadurch hätte ich aber nicht mehr so viel Sonne am Teich. 

Habt ihr vll Bilder und Ideen wie man so ein Sonnensegel noch spannen könnte? Vll habt ihr ja ein paar Bilder von euren Sonnensegel die Ihr mir schicken könntet. Kann im Netz leider nicht viel dazu finden.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten, auch wenn eigentlich gerade die Winterruhe ist 

Medium 31634 anzeigen


----------



## Teich4You (29. Nov. 2016)

Nutze jeden Sonnenstrahl den du bekommen kannst. Das ist nur positiv für deine Fische und die Teichtemperatur. Gegen die Algen hol dir lieber eine vernünftige UVC und einen guten Vorfilter.


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe ein Dreieck-Segel verwendet, was auch in sich selbst etwas schräg angebracht ist, damit auch das Wasser ablaufen könnte. An den Spann-Enden habe ich Karabiner und Zugfedern angebracht, welche wiederum mit Seilen (Drahtseil ummantelt) an der Gartendeko befestigt sind. Das Segel selbst ist im begrenzten Maße auch Wind- & Wasserdurchlässig.


----------



## mitch (29. Nov. 2016)

Hi
such mal nach "Coolaroo Sonnensegel" die sind gut und halten seeeeehr lange (bei uns seit über 10 Jahren im Einsatz)


----------



## lollo (30. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

Schattierungsnetz für Gewächshäuser bietet sich da wegen der Luftdurchlässigkeit an.
KLICK HIER


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2016)

Wenn man alles zusammen fasst, läuft es auf ein Tarnnetz hinaus. Da sind dann alle Komponenten gegeben; Luft, Schatten, Sonne und __ Reiher-Abwehr,leider will kaum jemand solch vielfältiges Konstrukt  in seinen Garten haben, mich mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## Petta (1. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,
schau wegen der Teichtemperatur mal dieses Video




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x11_u2-EdU4_


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (30. Dez. 2016)

Es ist jetzt leider passiert, der __ Reiher hat sich meinen Tancho geschnappt. Trotz Schnüre um den Teich muss er irgendwie durchgeschlüpft sein.

Lasst ihr eure Sonnensegel auch im Winter über am Teich?

Bin immernoch über Bilder von Sonnensegel und andere Reiherabwehr Methoden dankbar


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2016)

Cheakyboy86 schrieb:


> Bin immernoch über Bilder von Sonnensegel und andere Reiherabwehr Methoden dankbar


Ich habe einen Reiherzaun.
So ist es im Winter dicht gegen Laub und __ Reiher





Gegen __ Enten hilft mein Reiherzaun nicht. Die laufen drunter durch. Die waren bis jetzt jedes Frühjahr kurz da.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hier kann man Ihn ganz gut sehen. Ist 15 kg Angelschnur. Sollte sich mal ein Tier drinnen verheddern, will ich es befreien können und es soll nicht irgendwo sich Quälen. 15 Kg Zerreißt so schnell keiner kaputt. Hier mal ein Bild wo der Zaun noch nicht ein gewachsen ist.





An meinem Teich geht es außer in den extremen Flachbereich von der Kante sehr schnell runter auf 60 cm tiefe. Somit das alles nicht so schick für den Reiher zum reinlaufen. Weiterhin haben sich sie Goldelrizen gut vermehrt.....wenn er sich von denen eine hohlt ist es nicht so schlimm.
Von meinen Koi kann ich über die letzten Jahre nur von zwei verschwinden Berichten. Einer war auf einmal nicht mehr da vor zwei Jahren ca. noch 25 bis 30 cm. Ob ich das einem Reiher ankreiden kann oder ob er raus gesprungen ist und eine Katze Ihn mit genommen hat ...... keine Ahnung.
Das herausspringen glaube ich bei dem zweiten, ein Weibchen mit Laichansatz, welche als es warm wurde einfach weg war.


So gefühlt......sieht man von dem Reiherzaun wenn die Pflanzen da sind nix.








(Bilder sind alle aus Eigene Anhänge eingestellt und nicht erneut hoch geladen......möglicherweise deshalb so groß)


Ach, mein Sonnensegel steht auf dem vorletzten Bild an der rechten Seite und im Sommer sind Kirschen dran. Nachteil von dem Sonnensegel sind die gefühlten 50cm Laub die es versucht jedes Jahr in meinen Teich zu schütten. Wenn das Laubnetz (Bild1) drüber ist dann ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (30. Dez. 2016)

Hi Totto,

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Netz habe ich heute auch mal versucht über die Schnüre zu spannen, aber ich hatte nur so ein billiges aus Omas Restbeständen, da hatte ich keine Chance das irgendwie anständig über den Teich zu bekommen. Obwohl es eigentlich groß genug war, laut Verpackung. Gibt es da einen Trick? 

Die Idee mit den Angelschnüren hatte ich auch schon. Wo hast du den die Erdspieße her? Gibt es die irgendwo einzeln oder hattest du mal einen Elektrozaun um den Teich?
Ist das auf dem letzten Bild eine __ Paradiesvogelblume? Wenn ja, gräbst du die jedes Jahr im Winter wieder aus?


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2016)

So Plastikstäbe für Reiherzaun gibt es vielfach. 
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Kunststoffpfosten-Reiherzaun-10-Stueck
Auch bei E-Bay oder so.http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pond-Defence...883382?hash=item258d5403b6:g:L7cAAOxy0x1TWSGd




Cheakyboy86 schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem letzten Bild eine __ Paradiesvogelblume?


Nein, das ist keine Strelitzie, sondern eine __ Thalia dealbata, steht in ca. 40 - 60 cm Wassertiefe und kommt bis jetzt schon das zweite Jahr wieder....wird aber als in Deutschland als nicht Winterhart bezeichnet. Mal schauen Wie lange es gut geht.


----------

